# Question on rear Axle height on my SC18 V2



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

I just got in a used V2. What I am not understanding is that the rear pod plate appears to be a few centimeters above the chassis, so that the front end is higher than the back end. I took apart the kit and when reassembled it still had this feature.

Is this common or should the rear pod plate be flush with the front? As ride height is more of a premium, I added some shims to bring it up in the rear so I am not scuffing up the rear pod.

Other than that, I like what I see. Just need to decide between keeping this or my RC18T.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Make sure the t-plate is not sandwitched between the black circular ball joint things. If it is the problem you are describing will occur. A couple local guys made the same mistake. The ball joints things should be on top of the t-plate.

The rear pod on mine is pretty much level with the main chassis plate.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks. From memory, the black circular part is on top the t plate but has I believe a rubber spacer inbetween the T-Plate and the chassis. I just need to do a full tear down I guess.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cain>. There is no rubber spacer on the V2 are You sure that is what You have?
If it is a V2 the rear pod plate botton should be level with the chassis if not make sure the 1/16'" spacer plate is between the T plate and the rear pod bottom plate.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Honestly that was was there. Looks like a black rubber O-Ring. 

I am going to tear it completely apart and rebuilt it up from scratch and see what I fine. Right now I had to put in about 2 shims to push the pod low enough so the chassis wasn't rubbing the carpet.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That O ring goes in the black damper disc. and keeps disc snug against the damper tube.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

ah ok. I will do a teardown and see.


----------



## rbauer_1 (Apr 2, 2004)

just make sure that both the black pivot ball retainers are on the same side of the tplate. when i first built mine i had one on each side and it caused the issue you are describing. when i have mine apart to replace this rear pod plate i will snap a pic and show u what im talkin about.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks. I think that is what is the problem which is why the guy put the black o ring to act as a spacer there. if both black pivot ball retainer plates are supposed to be on the same side, that will fix the issue I believe.
So basically the T-Plate should be flush on the chassis?


----------



## rbauer_1 (Apr 2, 2004)

*this is what it should look like:*










notice that both of the pivot ball retainers are on the same side of the tplate. the only thing that will be on the chassis side of the tplate is a portion of the steel pivot ball. good luck


----------

